# ford 5.4 cam phasers, make ya puke stress level..



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

i put cam phasers in a 05 ford 5.4, they go bad and make the truck sound like a diesel. well, theres a wedge tool to keep the timing chain tight so you dont have to pull the whole front of the engine apart, if you put it in wrong, and the chain slacks, youre fubared..

did the job, didnt screw it up! woot woot!!! i was about ready to puke hoping i didnt let the chain slack and screw the timing up. took me 20 minutes to work up the courage to start it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What did u put in? What do they do?


----------

